# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Libido lager

## stevenp

Goeiedag, ik ben zelf 21 en heb al een jaar last dat mijn libido minder is en ik ook minder en slechtere erecties krijg. De octhenderecties stellen ook niet veel meer voor. Ben hiervoor naar de uroloog geweest en bloedonderzoeken waren wel ok + andere testen. Ben een jaar geleden wel last van mijn benen beginnen krijgen en zolen beginnen dragen, kan dit ermee te maken hebben. Eerst heeft hij mij viagra en cialis voorgeschreven en dit helpt maar hij komt niet voor de volle 100% recht. Iemand hier ervaringen mee?

----------


## Pelgrim

Je zorgen maken werkt averechts. Maar ja vermijdt dat maar eens... Hulp van een psycholoog?

----------


## stevenp

Weet er iemand welk hier goede psychologen voor zijn, proberen kan geen kwaad zeker?

----------


## coffee

StevenP,

Heb je al eens opwindende beelden/verhalen toegepast?
Om zo er achter te komen of je door die prikkels, je libido verhoogt.
Misschien zit je wel in een stress volle baan,of juist in de stress omdat je geen baan kunt vinden, thuis problemen, noem maar op. Gebruik van medicijnen.
Dit alles werkt niet libido verhogend. Afijn er kunnen vele factoren een rol spelen.

ps. StevenP,
Als je graag prof. hulp wil, moet je eerst weer langs je huisarts.

----------


## stevenp

Heb vroeger wel last gehad van stress, had het toen aan men maag, nu geen last meer van.
Iemand voorstel voor psycholoog of sexuoloog liefst in antwerpen.

----------


## coffee

StevenP,

de forummers hier,gaan geen prof hulp voor jouw zoeken,dat moet je echt zelf doen.
Je kan het ook gewoon googlen. psycholoog Antwerpen of sexuoloog antwerpen.
Er zullen je verschillende links worden aangeboden.



Ga je eerst langs je huisarts, kan hij /zij je doorverwijzen, meestal worden dan een aantal consulten vergoed door je ziekenkostenverzekering.

Ga je zonder verwijzing van een huisarts naar een sexuoloog of psycholoog,zal je alle kosten zelf moeten betalen.

ik wens je veel succes.

----------


## heerjans

Ik raad je om eens L-arginine 300mg te gebruiken helpt het niet schaat het niet. 

L-Arginine is een aminozuur dat onder andere een belangrijke rol speelt bij de productie van eiwitten. In de jaren '90 van de 20e eeuw werd ontdekt dat L-arginine een precursor is van stikstofmonoxide (NO), een belangrijke biochemische signaalstof in het lichaam.
Stikstofmonoxide is onder meer nodig voor het bereiken en handhaven van een erectie

----------


## sietske763

> StevenP,
> 
> de forummers hier,gaan geen prof hulp voor jouw zoeken,dat moet je echt zelf doen.
> Je kan het ook gewoon googlen. psycholoog Antwerpen of sexuoloog antwerpen.
> Er zullen je verschillende links worden aangeboden.
> 
> 
> 
> Ga je eerst langs je huisarts, kan hij /zij je doorverwijzen, meestal worden dan een aantal consulten vergoed door je ziekenkostenverzekering.
> ...


wij helpen mensen wel om een goede psych of therapie te vinden,
als je in de buurt woonde, wist ik wel een goede!
maar niet bij jou,
heb wel enige info voor je,
hier op dit forum is een lid die psychotherapeut is.

hij is hier lid en zijn naam is hier; psychotherapeut Jan Schrans...
momenteel is hij weinig op dit forum, maar miss leest hij wel een profielreactie of een prive mail....volgens mij kun je hem vinden onder de ledenlijst, en anders zou ik even onze ""baas"" leontien vragen hoe hij hier te bereiken is....

succes!

----------


## sietske763

@ coffee,
je bent hier nog maar net lid, je kent ons nog helemaal niet 
dus hoe kom je erbij dat wij niet zouden helpen....of andere wegen wijzen.....
dat van Jan Schrans weet je niet eens....dus daarom kan je dat niet zomaar posten.

----------


## sietske763

Steven......hier ben ik weer..............heb alles even voor je opgezocht;
als je tikt op community, dit staat in de balk, in het wit..
dan krijg je allemaal begin letters van forum leden...
hij staat onderde P (psychotherapeut Jan Schrans) zijn P naam staat op de 18e pagina, en ik zie net dat er dus bij zijn naam staat :REDACTIE lid(dus dt is helemaal gunstig!!)
maar zoals ik al zei....je kan even op zijn profiel kijken of hij nog wel online is hier....maar zeer zeker kan je dus dan Leontien vragen hoe je contact krijgt hier met hem op dit forum
je zou aan hem wel een goede therapeut kunnen vragen bij jou in de buurt....vragen staat vrij en miss heeft hij wel de ultieme info!
nogmaals succes!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Stevenp:

Veel succes gewenst met de genoemde klachten...ik heb helaas geen oplossing voor jou maar Sietske heeft jou al geantwoord, dat is een mooi begin misschien....ik zou ook niet zomaar wat middelen gebruiken, eerst aan een arts vragen maar dat heb jij al gedaan...het goede nieuws was/is dat de bloedonderzoeken goed waren + de testen...helaas helpt jou dat "nog" niet verder....
je vraag was: Psycholoog of sexuoloog in Antwerpen... :Wink:  goede vraag, misschien heeft iemand een tip,.... :Smile:  daarvoor vraag je dat ook via dit medium!!! 
ik wens je veel succes toe....wees alert op je lichaam maar heb "vertrouwen" ! sommige dingen overkomen jou en dat kan ook best weer overgaan....sterkte ermee, en als niets meer helpt kun je altijd nog een homeopaat bezoeken....
Toi toi toi.... :Big Grin:  houd moed...

Groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## stevenp

Alvast bedankt iedereen 
Zal zeker Jan Schrans contacteren

----------

